# Solved: Problems connecting to different services and online games



## Herro (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello good people,

// Disclaimer: I really tried to find the answer to my problem on the forum as well as on google, but did not succeed, thus this post. Hope someone can somehow figure out what the problem is, since I got no idea anymore what to try. //

The Problem: 
Problems connecting to different services and an online game. Examples:
1.) "Connection timed out" in Teamspeak 2. (debug log not really yielding much useful information).
2.) Torchlight 2 reported "Connection failed - Firewall errors detected."
- almost all other online applications work just fine (including voice over ip and games)

What I've tried (without any success): 
1.) I could connect in either case using my old laptop! Thus it works on a different computer, from the same network, at the same/similar time. _Thus I concluded it must be somehow related to this laptop _(its a new laptop).
2.) The TS2 server & entered information is 100% working, same applies to torchlight2 - also latest updates installed and of course the game is totally legal.
3.) Windows firewall: all the mentioned programs are on the allowed list. Also check whether its correctly set to "home network". Futhermore I also tried disabling the windows firewall entirely. 
4.) No other firewall program in use. 
5.) Check all programs I know of which might be related to network traffic (e.g. Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager - disabled it).
6.) Tried both, wireless and ethernet cable connection.
7.) Tried all common solutions from similar problems from the help forums of the affected programs (e.g. teamspeak2 and torchlight 2 forums). 
8.) I even tried running the game, torchlight 2, via Tunngle (explained in a layman's words: a program that simulates Lan over the internet).

Some Information about my system:
Its a new laptop. Network card is labled as "Killer e2200 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller.
Runs Windows 7 and did start out empty: i.e. I installed every single program running on the machine and as far as I know none of them should have anything to do with network. Virus scanner is the lastest version of AVG free (no firewall included).

If you need any additional information, feel free to ask. I don't really know what else to try anymore. In any case thanks a lot for reading and trying!! I appreciate it!

Cheers,
Herro


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would remove avg - see how below

also 
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works

* AVG Removal Tools *
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
http://www.avg.com/ww-en/utilities

> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2013* http://www.avg.com/tools#tba2 - > on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2012* http://www.avg.com/tools2012.tpl-mcr1#tba2 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2011* http://www.avg.com/tools2011.tpl-mcr1#tba2 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 9.0* http://www.avg.com/tools9.tpl-mcr1#tba2 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 8.5* http://www.avg.com/tools8.tpl-mcr1#tba2 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *


----------



## Herro (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried both, safemode w. networking and removed AVG, unfortunately no success in either case


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any other firewall / security suite or anti-virus currently on the PC - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc 

whats the make and model of thepc


----------



## Herro (Jan 14, 2013)

etaf said:


> any other firewall / security suite or anti-virus currently on the PC - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc


None of the above.

I did however partially solve the problem.

I did poke around a bit in the Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager, disabled priority assignment and then re-enabled it, manually assigned priorities, removed the affected programs (Torchlight 2 and Teamspeak 2) from the "allowed" list and added them again... and now, somehow Torchlight 2 is working.

Thus it seems to be related to the Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager. However the same "trick" is not working for Teamspeak 2. Therefore it might also be two different problems!?!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager


 i don't know this product - if you switch it off and just use the windows wireless manager - does that now work


----------



## Herro (Jan 14, 2013)

etaf said:


> i don't know this product - if you switch it off and just use the windows wireless manager - does that now work


Yes, it does indeed work. As said, I just randomly tweaked around in the options of the killer network manager and got at least some problems solved that was (like making torchlight 2 work). And as you suggested simply turning it off results in teamspeak 2 working as well. Its kinda a shame that a program designed to improve your connection results in several programs not working at all. It also turned out to be responsible for torchlight2 upon trying to exit not really shutting down (i.e. still running in the background and being only terminatable via the task manager).

Thus also for everyone experincing connection problems in what way so ever, and having a Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Adapter and having their Network Manager installed, simply try shutting down the program or manually setting the priority of the program experiencing connection problems to "priority level 2 - high"... this did solve the problem for me as well as for another guy on the torchlight forum, with a different Qualcomm Atheros Network Adapter.

-> Problem solved !

Thanks for your help people!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## Herro (Jan 14, 2013)

etaf said:


> :up: thanks for letting us know
> *You can mark your own threads solved using the
> 
> 
> ...


Did so and thank you again!!


----------

